# Clown loach size?



## Lexus

I've googled and found that they grow to 12" in the wild and 6" in the aquarium... 
Is this true? Or are they just saying they dont grow big in tanks cause they usually get stunted? :?


----------



## fishy123

Even though I'm not 100% sure on this, I think they do get growth stunted. They have limited amounts to swim in and less variety of a food source. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## shev

most fish grow about 50% larger in the wild, theres more space and food. i think 6 inches max in the aquarium is a little small, ive seen very latge clown loaches in aquariums, maybe not a foot tho.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

shev @ Mon Feb 07 said:


> most fish grow about 50% larger in the wild, theres more space and food. i think 6 inches max in the aquarium is a little small, ive seen very latge clown loaches in aquariums, maybe not a foot tho.


 Agree! But I also see some very very large clown (they placed a pen in to compare), and it was about 4 times longer than the pen..
PS: clown loach can chage his/her sex when mature,right?


----------



## DavidDoyle

Clowns will grow to a foot in a tank, I have seen them that size. I have 2 that are now approaching 7 inches and are maybe 5 years old. They live a long time as well.


----------



## osteoporoosi

Clowns can grow a foot in a tank, and they should. People keep em in too small tanks and think that it is normal to them to stay small..
Here's a juvenile clown loach:
http://www.goldfishandkoiusa.com/images/botia_macracantha.jpg


----------



## MB75

Unfotunately this is one of the misunderstood / mistreated species of fish. They look cute and so people easily make the common mistakes: 
- buy only one or two of them
- offer them a small tank.

This species should be kept in groups, they love the company of their own. They need lots and lots of space to swim in. They should be offered fine sand as a substrate because gravel easily damage their whiskers.
In good conditions they get really big, really fat  and really showy, not to mention that they can easily live for over 10 years. Great fish when given great conditions!


----------



## Lexus

well I have 3 in a 55, I guess when they get bigger I'll have to give them to LFS they have a huge 300g tank.


----------



## joe kool

I'll give them a nice home in my 100 gal

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

